# cheery stone-hard smile



## alakazam

Could anyone translate this for me in Romanian, please? E dintr-un text pe care trebuie să îl traduc şi nu prea-mi iese...

"...she excluded nobody from her coloratura damnations, all delivered with that cheery stone-hard smile that..."

Am pus titlul acesta pentru că s-ar putea să revin şi cu alte expresii pe care nu le cunosc şi n-aş vrea să fac mai multe topicuri pentru acelaşi text...


----------



## JulianoS

<<...>>

*cherry stone* - sâmburele unei cireşe

_...nu a exclus pe nimeni din blestemele ei, toate rostite cu acel surâs dur care..._

Sau poate_ surâs amar_?


----------



## anto33

JulianoS said:


> <<...>>
> 
> *cherry stone* - sâmburele unei cireşe
> 
> _...nu a exclus pe nimeni din blestemele ei, toate rostite cu acel surâs dur care..._
> 
> Sau poate_ surâs amar_?


 
Salutare,

<<...>>
Zâmbet amar sună super bine.


----------



## Trisia

Cred că avem nevoie de o confirmare: până la urmă e vorba de "ch*ee*ry stone-hard smile" sau de "che*rr*y stone-hard smile"?

Ambele variante mi se par fascinante. 

P.S.
În cazul în care e vorba de cherry, varianta cu surâsul dur mi se pare drăguţă foc.

Dacă e cheery, atunci depinde cât de fidelă e traducerea. În principiu, aş spune că decât o grimasă veselă şi dură ca piatra mai bine să traduci sensul, care mi se pare cel de "zâmbet cinic".

Am putea să întrebăm pe English Only, poate vorbitorii nativi ne pot ajuta.


----------



## alakazam

E vorba de "cheery", nu "cherry".

Vă mulţumesc pentru ajutor!


----------



## khristin

If it's cheery I would go with "un zâmbet smuls cu greu"...just my two cents


----------

